# una falla ni multisim



## antayhua (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola nose si alguien sabe donde encontrar librerias para el multisim 11 porque queria usar el moc 3041 pero no lo tiene ademas veo que le faltan muchos modelos de PIC si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar librerias para este simulador porfavor decidmelo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola antayhua

Muy Probable en la WEB de NI.
http://www.ni.com/es/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 16, 2011)

Para simular PIC te recomiendo que instales el ISIS Proteus, que tiene unas librerías inmensas para tal fin.
Un saludo


----------

